# What the Mailman brought



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice score Monte! Some great lookin' smokes! :smile:


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

dav0 said:


> Nice score Monte! Some great lookin' smokes! :smile:


Thanks dav0! (I'm still having problems with the pictures beacause im not allowed to post links yet, not enough posts so far).
Im very excited about the FFPs, to see what the fuzz is all about!
Also, never tried the AF Short Story in MADURO, I'll post some comments afterwards!
Cheers :cowboyic9:


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

well done!


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

Archun said:


> View attachment 38459
> View attachment 38460
> View attachment 38461


Where'd u pick up the FFP's?


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

loulax07 said:


> Where'd u pick up the FFP's?


found the last five at neptune dot com


----------



## jmj_203 (Mar 16, 2011)

What are the LFD's. Never saw any short perfecto type LFD's, they look reddish hued and dreamy (ahhh hes so mcdreamy)


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Nice pick up sir! I do two things when then mailman arrives: Ask, who bombed me? Then if it's not a bomb, ask, what did I get on the devil site this week?

I need to put up some images of my recent acquisitions...maybe later today.


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

jmj_203 said:


> What are the LFD's. Never saw any short perfecto type LFD's, they look reddish hued and dreamy (ahhh hes so mcdreamy)


LOL
LA FLOR DOMINICANA RESERVA EL JOCKO MADURO is one of the types in the picture. I have never tried them, but being a fan of the vitola in question (LA AURORA PREFERIDOS being the ones I like most), I ordered them to check'em out. I'll holla after!
Still, what I was mostly expecting from this order were the Liga Privada Feral Flying Pigs (FFPs), which are also a question mark for me. Nevertheless, a question mark which will finally be answered TONIGHT ( can't wait to get home). Then, I will finally know what the fuzz is all about. All I can say at the moment, is that I've had them in my hands and they look and smell AMAZING...I'll post a comment afterwards (with some images).


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

MRJ! LOL. Unfortunately I've not been bombed yet, I guess being in Argentina makes it a little more complicated! Still, the upside is that I AM preparing bombs to throw from down here, where you are able to get cigars you can't get in the US...
Put up some images of your cigars, I'm learning a lot from this forum and liking the new stuff so far.


----------



## ryanbish (May 3, 2012)

I'm going to try my first FFP tonight. Really looking forward to it!


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

ryanbish said:


> I'm going to try my first FFP tonight. Really looking forward to it!


So, how was your LP FFP?:loco:


----------



## pvj (Sep 28, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## Pandyboy (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice pick up, enjoy!


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Pandyboy said:


> Nice pick up, enjoy!


Thanks Duncan, cheers.
Maxi Rodriguez :smoke:


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

pvj said:


> very nice!


Thanks


----------



## ken turmon (Jun 3, 2012)

Would it be wrong to say I have a chub?? Gotta love the figurado's


----------



## 03Jarhead (Apr 30, 2012)

nice pick up


----------



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

Hey Nico, I think I want your mailman. Mine hasn't been bringing me as nice of packages as yours. :smoke:


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

All I can say is :dr


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

vtxcigar said:


> Hey Nico, I think I want your mailman. Mine hasn't been bringing me as nice of packages as yours. :smoke:


Thanks Bill. I'm expecting a new shipment soon, I'll post some photos...


----------



## smartkid (Jun 5, 2012)

That's some pick ups, be sure to enjoy them


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

New arrival!


----------



## ken turmon (Jun 3, 2012)

Very nice. I never get tired of seeing what other folks are bringing in to their collection.


----------



## Scottyb52 (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice score. Enjoy


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Mailman came back...


----------



## xSentinelx (Aug 16, 2012)

Archun said:


> Mailman came back...


Send your mailman over this way!! Nice score. If I was ever so lucky. Love it


----------



## Jeff989 (Sep 17, 2010)

Very impressive!!! Some amazing lookin sticks there! Good haul!


----------



## pvj (Sep 28, 2011)

Sweet! Enjoy.......


----------



## NoirNick (Oct 19, 2012)

Nice... you're gonna love those Ferals!

The Mailman has brought you Drew Estate heaven!


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Hehe, I'm a sucker for the Ferals, I have a few. It's the little piggies I cant wait to try (after some rest in my humi).


NoirNick said:


> Nice... you're gonna love those Ferals!
> 
> The Mailman has brought you Drew Estate heaven!


----------



## BigDaveE (Nov 12, 2012)

Very nice pick up! I am going to have to order a few piggies to see the what they are about! Enjoy your smokes!!


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Archun said:


> found the last five at neptune dot com


I thought they limited Unicos to 2 singles


----------



## The Cigar Nut (Apr 20, 2010)

Very nice bomb right there!!


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

They did it once, living abroad seems to have its perks!


hawesg said:


> I thought they limited Unicos to 2 singles


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Archun said:


> They did it once, living abroad seems to have its perks!


Fair enough, the people at neptune are great, my postman delivered a package to the wrong address that had 2 FFPs, 2 l40s and a bunch of other stuff. They ended up giving me store credit.


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

No store credit could ever make up for such a loss!!! What a shame.:shock:


hawesg said:


> Fair enough, the people at neptune are great, my postman delivered a package to the wrong address that had 2 FFPs, 2 l40s and a bunch of other stuff. They ended up giving me store credit.


----------



## leatherman (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice score!!!


----------



## Kona's Dad (Nov 3, 2012)

Def beautiful additions to your stash


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

And the Mailman came back, im done for the decade...


----------

